# Has anyone had experience of free loan coffee machines?



## orchid (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi there

Have just started to look at coffee machines for my planned coffee shop. A contact of my brother who runs a couple of coffee bars mentioned that in the past he has had free loan espresso & filter machines on an arrangement where he bought a certain amount of coffee from the supplier of the machines. This sounds like a tempting offer as a new start up, but would not want this arrangement to compromise the quality of coffee that I offer. Has anyone gone down this route? If so any recommendations? Thanks


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd love to say go for it... free things are appealing, huh? I may be wrong but I think it comes down to exactly what you said - quality.

My guess, and obviously I don't know this for sure, is that the supplier would be selling you beans that are at best average... not well roasted or fresh, not a good blend of good quality beans (I assume you're thinking of an espresso blend) etc. Now there's nothing wrong with these kind of beans if you just want to run a bog standard cafe that is not staking it's reputation and success on selling great coffee. The beans will be cheaper than good ones for sure, and if you're after starting a low cost/low price/low quality coffeeshop then fine. Those businesses can be a success if they are run well.

But it's a slippery slope. It's probable that you'll also end up with only 1 or 2 hours of training on the machine, conducted by someone who knows how to push the buttons but isn't a barista... so from day one the quality is lower than it could be.

If it really is quality you're after then you'll be wanting freshly roasted beans directly from the roaster, and I don't think good roasters offer deals like this.

It might be worth asking the same question on somewhere like UK Business Forums, where you'll get replies from people who aren't as obsessive about good quality as many of us on here


----------



## orchid (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks mikehag, had feeling you would say that. Just needed to have it confirmed! I don't want to be bog standard . I want quality. The search begins!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

orchid said:


> Thanks mikehag, had feeling you would say that. Just needed to have it confirmed! I don't want to be bog standard . I want quality. The search begins!


One thing I'd add - don't underestimate your grinder selection. It's commonly believed that the grinder is more important than the espresso machine.


----------



## Roy (Oct 27, 2011)

orchid said:


> Hi there
> 
> Have just started to look at coffee machines for my planned coffee shop. A contact of my brother who runs a couple of coffee bars mentioned that in the past he has had free loan espresso & filter machines on an arrangement where he bought a certain amount of coffee from the supplier of the machines. This sounds like a tempting offer as a new start up, but would not want this arrangement to compromise the quality of coffee that I offer. Has anyone gone down this route? If so any recommendations? Thanks


Hi we supply free loan new or recon depends on the length of contract, various makes with Anfim grinders on demand if needed. The coffee is your choice blends or single origin, we roast all our own coffee the price is our standard price list you need to buy a min of 6 kg per week. You are welcome to visit to test and taste, if a roaster sells poor quality and has bad equipment and service you would not work together for very long. The only way free loan works is long term

Roy


----------



## Coffeelogicuk (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi,

Most companies that offer you a free loan machine do so with the hook in for you to purchase your ingredients from them. The price you then pay for your coffee is usually higher than you would pay from a standard supply source. It's a great option if the machine supplier is keeping his coffee prices low and is not asking you to buy an unfair amount of coffee per week as part of the contract.

Our rentals are short term six month terms so it gives our customers a great opportunity to try a machine, upgrade if required and downgrade of cancel with ease if things are not working out.


----------



## gsouthe (Aug 29, 2014)

I have a cafe and need a decent coffee machine with possible free loan if we buy beans. As we are a new start cafe we will build up volume over time so need a easy start.

Please help.

Glen



Coffeelogicuk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Most companies that offer you a free loan machine do so with the hook in for you to purchase your ingredients from them. The price you then pay for your coffee is usually higher than you would pay from a standard supply source. It's a great option if the machine supplier is keeping his coffee prices low and is not asking you to buy an unfair amount of coffee per week as part of the contract.
> 
> Our rentals are short term six month terms so it gives our customers a great opportunity to try a machine, upgrade if required and downgrade of cancel with ease if things are not working out.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Do tell : Where is your cafe ? It can be useful to have a local(ish) supplier in case problems arise - eg machine breakdown on Friday afternoon.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

To those starting new shops:

The beans are barista are the most important aspects of great coffee. Is you are starting a coffee shop which prides itself primarily on the quality in the cup, and not the convenience, speed or location then you need to taste the beans and be 100% happy with them first out. If this criteria is filled by the companies that offer free machines then great, but is quality is your goal then don't compromise on this basis.

Second hand re-con machines should be a serious consideration. They can be had for a very low investment and sold on for very little loss if the worst happens.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

orchid said:


> Hi there
> 
> Have just started to look at coffee machines for my planned coffee shop. A contact of my brother who runs a couple of coffee bars mentioned that in the past he has had free loan espresso & filter machines on an arrangement where he bought a certain amount of coffee from the supplier of the machines. This sounds like a tempting offer as a new start up, but would not want this arrangement to compromise the quality of coffee that I offer. Has anyone gone down this route? If so any recommendations? Thanks


As long as you remember NOTHING is free...then it might free up your thinking a little.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> To those starting new shops:
> 
> The beans are barista are the most important aspects of great coffee. Is you are starting a coffee shop which prides itself primarily on the quality in the cup, and not the convenience, speed or location then you need to taste the beans and be 100% happy with them first out. If this criteria is filled by the companies that offer free machines then great, but is quality is your goal then don't compromise on this basis.
> 
> Second hand re-con machines should be a serious consideration. They can be had for a very low investment and sold on for very little loss if the worst happens.


What about if you don't have the skills or aptitude to service said second hand machine if it breaks down....


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> What about if you don't have the skills or aptitude to service said second hand machine if it breaks down....


As far as I was aware a S/H machine properly serviced shouldn't pose a particularly high breakdown risk. You could negate this risk if it is significant by buying from someone who is prepared to offer repair service if the machine does go wrong.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

There are also plenty of machine repair techs around too or you can take up a servicing agreement.


----------

